# Reserved amazon blocks



## beenheretoolong (Oct 17, 2017)

Did amazon release blocks today on Friday like they normally do? I haven’t received one reserved block and I’ve been refreshing for the past two hours


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I only saw 3 hour blocks after 5 PM. Nothing earlier than that or over 3 hours.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I refreshed all night and finally got a block for this afternoon, it came in about 4 AM. Usually, there are a lot of blocks on Sunday afternoon/evening, there were none in my area this week. As far as reserved blocks, I don’t know that I’ve ever seen an offer for one of those.
I refreshed all night and finally got a block for this afternoon, it came in about 4 AM. Usually, there are a lot of blocks on Sunday afternoon/evening, there were none in my area this week. As far as reserved blocks, I don’t know that I’ve ever seen an offer for one of those.

Being fairly new at Amazon flex, I would love to hear some ideas on how to catch more blocks. The work is fun and the customers tip very well. Thoughts?


----------

